

Ask YC: Free / Open Source Solution for online meetings - igorhvr

While I worked at BigCo, we used a really nice tool (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Acrobat_Connect) to have our online meetings - sharing the screen, with a small chat window, etc. I am trying to find something similar to this, but open source (preferably GPL'ed or under some more liberal license). The best I was able to find up to now was http://webhuddle.sourceforge.net - anyone has any recommendations?
======
eitally
Open Meetings, hosted at Google Code: <http://code.google.com/p/openmeetings/>

It's ugly but it works, and it's free.

------
thorax
To be clear, did you specifically need the code so you could self-host/tweak
or did you need a free service variant?

If you need services, one such free meeting service is dimdim.com.

For open source stuff I had heard of the old JWebPresenter (e.g.
<http://zhao.sourceforge.net/#introduction> ), but I'm not sure what else is
out there nowadays.

~~~
igorhvr
I want something I can self-host - both because of cost, and because I want to
be able to tweak things as needed. I haven't looked at JWebPresenter before -
thanks!

------
scrollinondubs
Ditto @thorax - check out Dimdim: <http://www.dimdim.com>

It's an Open Source virtual conferencing app comparable to Acrobat Connect
(which we used to use as well). We make a JumpBox for it available here:
<http://jumpbox.com/app/dimdim>

~~~
igorhvr
Nice. I discarded it because from the source forge page it looks like dead (no
update since 2008 or so, according to the comments in
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/dimdim/> ).

I will re-consider it..

------
keefe
<https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC> I've used this successfully with
<whatever mac thing name is>

